# Suddenly no audio with HDMI cable



## StarDweller (May 9, 2010)

I recently got an HDMI cable to connect my upconverting DVD player to my television, and it was working fine for a few days. Suddenly I plugged the cable back in today and I am getting no audio whatsoever. I did not change any settings and I double checked to make sure everything was in order. I have been switching the cable back and forth between DVD player and my laptop, but I don't see how this could suddenly affect the sound. If anyone could help it would be much appreciated! I did buy the cable off ebay but as far as I know it's new and in good shape.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you do not have audio from the laptop or the DVD player I would try another cable it may have a broken wire internally.


----------

